# Rock work for Peacock/Hap



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm setting up a peacock/hap 125G. What kind of rock work do they like? I know mbuna like a lot of rock work/hiding places. However, I'm stumped on how much/what I should use for the peacocks. Any suggestions, ideas, or even pictures would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd put a fewer very large rocks as sight breaks.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

They don't need much. A small pile here, a large rock there; whatever pleases you.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Im sure theyll be find with rock piles but I have 3 resin rocks that have alot of caves and holes and my Peacocks love hanging out in them just like the 3 Yellow Labs that I have in there with them. Just because theyre not Mbunas doesnt mean they wont use or like some hiding spots or overhangs / nooks / caves.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Went to a nice fish store today and grabbed some Lace rock. My girlfriend went to town picking pieces and scaped it for me right on their floor. I think it came out great. She actually had people watching her set it up!










Another angle...










Gonna go back to get some more as I doubt that will be enough for the 125. Or I could always switch it up with some other rock...?


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Shallow~Dweller (Feb 6, 2012)

That's a nice layout.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Whatever the type of rock, I feel that the tanks look far nicer if it's all uniform.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I have virtually no rocks in my peacock tank. After I took out rocks and redid my substrate to PFS they LOVE it. They also seem to get along better. Much more mid level swimming. Here is before and after:

Before:









After:


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks good *13razorbackfan*! :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DanniGirl said:


> Looks good *13razorbackfan*! :thumb:


Thanks...I know it looks kind of plain jane but I have the rocks spaced apart enough from each other and the glass to get my gravel vac in between to clean. I also have the rocks flat on the glass with the sand around them. This way they can dig without rocks falling. That pic was taken a week or so ago and now the tank looks like drunken bulldozer drivers have had their way with it. Sand dunes galore.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I like rocks, but I have found that if you give them too many, you may never see the fish until they're hungry.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

i just greatly reduced my # of rocks. i like the fish to be the focal point. i have about 10 staggered front to back all the way across, instead of big piles like i did before (about 40 rocks).


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

With using less rocks and etc...how do you get your fish to breed?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

vann59 said:


> I like rocks, but I have found that if you give them too many, you may never see the fish until they're hungry.


+1

I used to pile the rocks in my tank. (I actually have an old picture of a 55 with lace rock stacked to the top). The problem, I never saw all the fish. So the solution, removed 80% of the rocks then I saw the fish. Amazing. :roll: :lol:
I figured I paid for color, might as well enjoy it.


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

brinkles said:


> Whatever the type of rock, I feel that the tanks look far nicer if it's all uniform.


Disagreed 100%. Smooth stones, uniform piles, angular/architectural formations...these either do not occur in the rift lakes, or do not occur in nature at all.

Randomness, hard edges, and non-uniformity are the order of the day in the rift lakes, and to make a natural looking setup, should be the same for your tank.

EDIT: Unless if you are talking about uniformity in type/color of rock, then I tend to agree for the most part.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Azballa7 said:


> With using less rocks and etc...how do you get your fish to breed?


Actually rocks aren't all that sexy. Sure they need some rocks, but they need room too. Sandy bottom and some rocks, a little soft music...


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

whiskeyriver said:


> brinkles said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever the type of rock, I feel that the tanks look far nicer if it's all uniform.
> ...


I mean all the same type of rock. I like the arrangement to look like it fell from the sky!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

vann59 said:


> Azballa7 said:
> 
> 
> > With using less rocks and etc...how do you get your fish to breed?
> ...


LOL...a little soft music!!


----------

